# Corn breeding question



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Was thinking about breeding a Pewter (Charcoal, diffused) Corn with a butter Stripe (Amel,Caramel Stripe)

The outcome would be Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe

and so by breeding them back together i would get these?

*Male:*  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
*Female:*  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
*Phenotype:*
7.9101562% Stripe 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Charcoal, Caramel
7.9101562% Caramel 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Charcoal, Stripe
7.9101562% Charcoal 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Stripe, Caramel
7.9101562% Diffused 66% poss het. Amel, Charcoal, Stripe, Caramel
7.9101562% Amel 66% poss het. Diffused, Charcoal, Stripe, Caramel
23.730469%  Normal 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Charcoal, Stripe, Caramel
2.6367188% Caramel, Stripe 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Charcoal
2.6367188% Charcoal, Stripe 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Caramel
2.6367188% Caramel, Charcoal 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused, Stripe
2.6367188% Diffused, Stripe 66% poss het. Amel, Charcoal, Caramel
2.6367188% Amel, Stripe 66% poss het. Diffused, Charcoal, Caramel
0.87890625% Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe 66% poss het. Amel, Diffused
2.6367188% Butter ( Amel, Caramel ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Charcoal, Stripe
2.6367188% Pewter ( Charcoal, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Amel, Stripe, Caramel
2.6367188% Fire ( Amel, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Charcoal, Stripe, Caramel
2.6367188% Blizzard ( Amel, Charcoal ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Stripe, Caramel
2.6367188% Diffused Caramel ( Caramel, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Amel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.87890625% Sulfur ( Amel, Caramel, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Charcoal, Stripe
0.87890625% Whiteout ( Amel, Charcoal, Diffused ) 66% poss het. Stripe, Caramel
0.87890625% Butter, Stripe ( Amel, Caramel, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Charcoal
0.87890625% Pewter, Stripe ( Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Amel, Caramel
0.87890625% Fire, Stripe ( Amel, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Charcoal, Caramel
0.87890625% Blizzard, Stripe ( Amel, Charcoal, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Caramel
0.87890625% Diffused Caramel, Stripe ( Caramel, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Amel, Charcoal
0.87890625% Butter, Charcoal ( Amel, Caramel, Charcoal ) 66% poss het. Diffused, Stripe
0.87890625% Diffused Caramel, Charcoal ( Caramel, Diffused, Charcoal ) 66% poss het. Amel, Stripe
0.29296875% Sulfur, Stripe ( Amel, Caramel, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Charcoal
0.29296875% Whiteout, Stripe ( Amel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Caramel
0.29296875% Sulfur, Charcoal ( Amel, Caramel, Diffused, Charcoal ) 66% poss het. Stripe
0.29296875% Butter, Charcoal, Stripe ( Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Diffused
0.29296875% Diffused Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe ( Caramel, Diffused, Charcoal, Stripe ) 66% poss het. Amel
0.09765625% Sulfur, Charcoal, Stripe ( Amel, Caramel, Diffused, Charcoal, Stripe )


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

*Genotype:*
0.09765625% Stripe
0.09765625% Caramel
0.1953125% Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Caramel het Amel
0.1953125% Stripe het Diffused
0.1953125% Stripe het Charcoal
0.1953125% Caramel het Stripe
0.09765625%  Normal
0.1953125% Caramel het Diffused
0.1953125% Caramel het Charcoal
0.390625% Stripe het Amel, Caramel
0.09765625% Charcoal
0.390625% Stripe het Amel, Diffused
0.390625% Stripe het Amel, Charcoal
0.390625% Caramel het Amel, Stripe
0.09765625% Diffused
0.09765625% Amel
0.390625% Stripe het Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Stripe het Caramel, Charcoal
0.390625% Caramel het Amel, Diffused
0.390625% Caramel het Amel, Charcoal
0.390625% Stripe het Charcoal, Diffused
0.390625% Caramel het Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Caramel het Charcoal, Stripe
0.1953125%  Normal het Amel
0.390625% Caramel het Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125%  Normal het Stripe
0.1953125% Charcoal het Amel
0.78125% Stripe het Amel, Caramel, Diffused
0.78125% Stripe het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal
0.1953125%  Normal het Caramel
0.78125% Stripe het Amel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125%  Normal het Diffused
0.1953125%  Normal het Charcoal
0.1953125% Charcoal het Stripe
0.78125% Caramel het Amel, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125% Caramel het Amel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.1953125% Diffused het Amel
0.1953125% Charcoal het Caramel
0.1953125% Charcoal het Diffused
0.78125% Stripe het Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.78125% Caramel het Amel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.390625%  Normal het Amel, Stripe
0.1953125% Diffused het Stripe
0.1953125% Amel het Stripe
0.390625%  Normal het Amel, Caramel
0.1953125% Diffused het Caramel
0.1953125% Amel het Caramel
0.78125% Caramel het Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.390625%  Normal het Amel, Diffused
0.390625%  Normal het Amel, Charcoal
0.390625% Charcoal het Amel, Stripe
0.1953125% Diffused het Charcoal
0.1953125% Amel het Diffused
0.1953125% Amel het Charcoal
0.390625%  Normal het Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Charcoal het Amel, Caramel
0.390625%  Normal het Diffused, Stripe
0.390625%  Normal het Charcoal, Stripe


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

0.390625% Charcoal het Amel, Diffused
1.5625% Stripe het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.390625%  Normal het Caramel, Diffused
0.390625%  Normal het Caramel, Charcoal
0.390625% Diffused het Amel, Stripe
0.390625% Charcoal het Caramel, Stripe
0.390625%  Normal het Charcoal, Diffused
0.390625% Diffused het Amel, Caramel
0.390625% Charcoal het Diffused, Stripe
1.5625% Caramel het Amel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Diffused het Amel, Charcoal
0.390625% Charcoal het Caramel, Diffused
0.78125%  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Diffused het Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Amel het Caramel, Stripe
0.78125%  Normal het Amel, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125%  Normal het Amel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.390625% Diffused het Charcoal, Stripe
0.390625% Amel het Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Amel het Charcoal, Stripe
0.78125%  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Diffused
0.78125%  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal
0.78125% Charcoal het Amel, Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Diffused het Caramel, Charcoal
0.390625% Amel het Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Amel het Caramel, Charcoal
0.78125%  Normal het Amel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.78125% Charcoal het Amel, Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Amel het Charcoal, Diffused
0.78125%  Normal het Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125%  Normal het Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.78125% Charcoal het Amel, Caramel, Diffused
0.78125%  Normal het Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125% Diffused het Amel, Caramel, Stripe
0.78125%  Normal het Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.78125% Diffused het Amel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.78125% Charcoal het Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125% Diffused het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal
1.5625%  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
1.5625%  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.78125% Diffused het Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.78125% Amel het Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125% Amel het Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
1.5625%  Normal het Amel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125% Amel het Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
1.5625%  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
1.5625% Charcoal het Amel, Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125% Amel het Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
1.5625%  Normal het Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
1.5625% Diffused het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
3.125%  Normal het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
1.5625% Amel het Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.09765625% Caramel, Stripe
0.1953125% Caramel, Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Caramel, Stripe het Diffused
0.1953125% Caramel, Stripe het Charcoal
0.09765625% Charcoal, Stripe
0.09765625% Diffused, Stripe
0.09765625% Caramel, Charcoal
0.09765625% Amel, Stripe
0.390625% Caramel, Stripe het Amel, Diffused
0.390625% Caramel, Stripe het Amel, Charcoal
0.09765625% Caramel, Diffused
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel
0.390625% Caramel, Stripe het Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125% Charcoal, Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Diffused, Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal het Amel
0.1953125% Charcoal, Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Charcoal, Stripe het Diffused
0.78125% Caramel, Stripe het Amel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal het Stripe
0.1953125% Diffused, Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Caramel, Diffused het Amel
0.1953125% Amel, Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Diffused, Stripe het Charcoal
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal het Diffused
0.1953125% Amel, Stripe het Diffused
0.1953125% Amel, Stripe het Charcoal
0.390625% Charcoal, Stripe het Amel, Caramel
0.1953125% Caramel, Diffused het Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel het Stripe
0.390625% Charcoal, Stripe het Amel, Diffused
0.390625% Caramel, Charcoal het Amel, Stripe
0.1953125% Caramel, Diffused het Charcoal
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel het Diffused
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel het Charcoal
0.390625% Diffused, Stripe het Amel, Caramel
0.09765625% Charcoal, Diffused
0.09765625% Amel, Charcoal


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

0.390625% Diffused, Stripe het Amel, Charcoal
0.390625% Caramel, Charcoal het Amel, Diffused
0.390625% Charcoal, Stripe het Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Caramel, Diffused het Amel, Stripe
0.390625% Caramel, Charcoal het Diffused, Stripe
0.09765625% Amel, Diffused
0.390625% Diffused, Stripe het Caramel, Charcoal
0.390625% Caramel, Diffused het Amel, Charcoal
0.390625% Amel, Stripe het Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Amel, Stripe het Caramel, Charcoal
0.390625% Amel, Stripe het Charcoal, Diffused
0.78125% Charcoal, Stripe het Amel, Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Caramel, Diffused het Charcoal, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Caramel het Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Caramel het Charcoal, Stripe
0.78125% Caramel, Charcoal het Amel, Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Caramel het Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125% Charcoal, Diffused het Amel
0.78125% Diffused, Stripe het Amel, Caramel, Charcoal
0.1953125% Charcoal, Diffused het Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal het Stripe
0.78125% Caramel, Diffused het Amel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.1953125% Charcoal, Diffused het Caramel
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal het Caramel
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal het Diffused
0.78125% Amel, Stripe het Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125% Amel, Diffused het Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Diffused het Caramel
0.78125% Amel, Caramel het Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Charcoal, Diffused het Amel, Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Diffused het Charcoal
0.390625% Charcoal, Diffused het Amel, Caramel
0.390625% Charcoal, Diffused het Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Charcoal het Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Charcoal het Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Charcoal het Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Amel, Diffused het Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Diffused het Charcoal, Stripe
0.78125% Charcoal, Diffused het Amel, Caramel, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Diffused het Caramel, Charcoal
0.78125% Amel, Charcoal het Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
0.78125% Amel, Diffused het Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.09765625% Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.09765625% Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel, Stripe
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Caramel, Diffused, Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe het Diffused
0.1953125% Caramel, Diffused, Stripe het Charcoal
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Stripe het Diffused
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Stripe het Charcoal
0.09765625% Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

0.09765625% Amel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.390625% Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe het Amel, Diffused
0.09765625% Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.09765625% Amel, Diffused, Stripe
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal
0.390625% Caramel, Diffused, Stripe het Amel, Charcoal
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Amel, Caramel, Stripe het Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125% Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused het Amel
0.1953125% Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal, Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal, Stripe het Diffused
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused het Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal het Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Diffused, Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Amel, Diffused, Stripe het Charcoal
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal het Diffused
0.390625% Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe het Amel, Caramel
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Diffused het Stripe
0.390625% Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused het Amel, Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Diffused het Charcoal
0.09765625% Amel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.390625% Amel, Charcoal, Stripe het Caramel, Diffused
0.390625% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal het Diffused, Stripe
0.390625% Amel, Diffused, Stripe het Caramel, Charcoal
0.390625% Amel, Caramel, Diffused het Charcoal, Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal, Diffused het Stripe
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal, Diffused het Caramel
0.390625% Amel, Charcoal, Diffused het Caramel, Stripe
0.09765625% Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel, Diffused, Stripe
0.1953125% Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe het Amel
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Stripe het Diffused
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Diffused, Stripe het Charcoal
0.09765625% Amel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused
0.1953125% Amel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe het Caramel
0.1953125% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused het Stripe
0.09765625% Amel, Caramel, Charcoal, Diffused, Stripe

Sorry about the long post, couldn't copy the link from the corn calculator =[

Is this right though? seems like a lot.

Matt


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the genotype list has every single concievable combination from your pairing, which with so many hets gives a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

but that many?
lol just seems like it can make so much, with that many different genes would there be a possibility for new morphs?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, when you consider you're talking about 5 X 4 X 3 X 2 X 1 different visual morph combinations - about 120 when you've got five genes in the group...

It is indeed correct.

But when you say "new morph" do you mean "something nobody's ever bred before" or do you mean "new gene"?

If you mean "something nobody's ever bred" then the quad and quint homozygous combinations are almost certainly going to be "brand new" (although they'll be mostly white snakes) and some of the triples won't have been produced yet. But they have a very low chance of cropping up, which means anyone with three years head start on you might just beat you to it.

But new genes? Very highly unlikely - like winning the EuroMillions jackpot.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, when you consider you're talking about 5 X 4 X 3 X 2 X 1 different visual morph combinations - about 120 when you've got five genes in the group...
> 
> It is indeed correct.
> 
> ...


Cool =]

I meant new colour/pattern snakes that no one has done yet. you never know i might just get a new gene :lol2:

Was a little unsure about some of the possible outcomes .... The Sulfur Charcoal Stripe, Charcoal Caramel ect. Never heard of these? and as all of the offsping will have a lot of ph and 100% hets could new combinations easily be made when breeding more together?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Some of them will be pretty difficult to tell from "simpler" morphs. A Charcoal Caramel might well look like a charcoal, based on the fact that an Anery Caramel looks like a low-yellow Anery.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Some of them will be pretty difficult to tell from "simpler" morphs. A Charcoal Caramel might well look like a charcoal, based on the fact that an Anery Caramel looks like a low-yellow Anery.



But would that make it a new morph if the were both an equal mix of the two? 

Would a diffused charcoal caramel be, as tyou said a low yellow anery with no stomach pattern?
Am still working out what gene does what so if thats wrong my bad lol.

Cheers for the help


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If it's an equal mix of the two and looks like something new, yes, it is a "new morph" - and a proven homozygous charcoal, homozygous caramel, even if it looks exactly like and is indistinguishable from a Charcoal, would be a new morph.

But no idea what a Caramel Pewter would look like - probably like a Pewter, again, but that's just a guess. You could wind up with a screamingly yellow and grey snake; until it's bred, you don't know


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> If it's an equal mix of the two and looks like something new, yes, it is a "new morph" - and a proven homozygous charcoal, homozygous caramel, even if it looks exactly like and is indistinguishable from a Charcoal, would be a new morph.
> 
> But no idea what a Caramel Pewter would look like - probably like a Pewter, again, but that's just a guess. You could wind up with a screamingly yellow and grey snake; until it's bred, you don't know



Ooooh the possibilites :lol2:
Can't wait to try it out =]


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

*wow that is alot of possibities lol  whens the babys due!! i want, i want :lol2:*


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Thinking about adding hypo in there too ....
so that would be normals het amel, caramel, diffused, charcoal, stripe & Hypo!

so many possibilities lol =]


----------

